# Happy 13th Birthday Chama-Bear! (Photo Heavy!)



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My Chama Baby-Bear is turning 13 today! She's not a gsd but she's shared her life with gsds and gsd mixes. I found her in the Penny-Saver in Albuquerque-- listed as a litter of 6 wk old rottie mix pups, free to good home. I drove an hour south to meet the pups and fell in love with gorgeous little Chama. She was 5 weeks old, not fully weaned and living under a shed with the remaining sibs who hadn't already been given away. She drooled on me the whole ride home! She nursed on Massie's elbow for the first days. I don't think she had more than 2 accidents in the house. She learns stuff faster than any other dog i've ever known.









Lots of people think she's the best dog in the whole world. Several friends have adopted dogs because they loved her so much. 

Here's a little photo essay of her life so far...

Little pudgy baby Chama:










Snacking in the truck with big sis Massie:










Her first backpacking trip (at 3 months old!):










Her first summer kayaking:










Driving lessons:










With my youngest cousin, 7 years ago:










With the same cousin last month:










Posing with Basu on Lake Huron:










Grabbing porcupines is not a good idea! She remembered that the next time and let Basu get quilled! 










Some of her favorite things:

1. Sunbathing










2. Treats










3. Playing and hanging out with her brothers and sisters










































4. Rolling in the Snow










5. Hunting










6. Swimming










7. Looking Beautiful










Thanks for looking! We've shared a lot of wonderful times together!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

HAPPY 13th!!!!!!!!!

What an adorable puppy! What a beautiful girl. Her coloring is gorgeous.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy 13th Birthday, Chama. You look absolutely stunning for your age! Would never guess you were even close to 13 years of age! Here's to many more happy and healthy years.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! She still looks great but she's slowed down so much in the last year.









She just got a half off a raw turkey neck for her birthday and Rafi got one too. She was thrilled. She also rolled in the mud.







Now I'm taking her for an off leash walk. I don't think we'll get very far though because it's so warm out.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chama! And wishing you many more to come.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, she has a great life! Happy Birthday Chama!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

She was just the cutest thing as a pup









And she grew to be such a beautiful girl.

Happy Birthday Chama, I wish you many more


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style='font-size: 26pt'> <span style="color: #FF6666">Happy 13th Birthday Dear Chama! </span> </span>  * 

<span style='font-size: 14pt'> *  <span style="color: #FF6666">I loved your picture album of Chama's life, she's a lucky pooch to have been in your family!!! </span>  * </span>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chama!! What a great set of pictures too, looks like you all have had lots of great times together


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow another one to join the 13 & over club! Happy Birthday Chama


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chama! She looks so good!!!!! I'm so impressed..may I ask if you what you feed your dogs? She looks like she has a wonderful life! Except for the porcupine!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SomePupHappy Birthday Chama! She looks so good!!!!! I'm so impressed..may I ask if you what you feed your dogs? She looks like she has a wonderful life! Except for the porcupine!


Chama says thank you! She has slowed down a lot but she really does not look old at all. She gets one bath a year and her coat is gorgeous. I brush her out if she gets muddy. 

She eats a variety of things: 

Kibble--Orijen 6 Fresh Fish
Canned--Nature's Variety grain free
Raw--Primal & Nature's Variety (pre-packaged)

She also gets:

Organic yoghurt
Fresh cooked chicken
Joint Supplements
Several different types of herbs
Digestive Enzymes 
Esther C


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know.. The variety of foods seems to be doing the trick for your pack! They all look terrific..and HAPPY!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chama!!!!!


----------



## Argonaut (Sep 21, 2007)

To my wonderful niece, chama---happy birthday! you are THE most beautiful and remarkable dog EVER! Chama sets the standard for all other dogs and inspired me to get my first dog, Argo, who I have to say falls far short of Chama in the good behavior department! 

Happy 13, and all our love, from your Aunt Lizzie and cousins Argo, Mimi, and Portia!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama says thank you to Aunt Lizzie. She has tried to keep Argo in line but she just can't keep track of all the socks, rug fringes and papers from across town!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Hope you had a great day Ms. Chama! I love the first Kayaking trip picture, it reminded me of the one from last summer where you had to go to shore and get her because she was upset that she was not on the water


----------

